# Aachen Open 2010



## fw (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey everybody. We are glad to finally announce the second competition in germanys speedcubing capital: Aachen. Details on the website:

http://aachen.speedcubing.com/ao10/

We hope to see as many of you as possible in January!

-- The Aachen Cube Team


----------



## fw (Nov 23, 2009)

We just received the 50th registration (after 48 hours). This took a whole month in 2009. Awesome


----------



## Erik (Nov 23, 2009)

Lots of German registrations, come on foreign people!


----------



## TMOY (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not German and I'm already registered 
Come on French people, Aachen is only 3 hours of train from Paris !


----------



## fw (Nov 25, 2009)

http://aachen.speedcubing.com/ao10/comps-en

Go go go! ;-)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm going 
So happy


----------



## Erik (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey flo, why doesn't it say (AC) at Joëls registration? ;-) he studies in Aachen too...


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 25, 2009)

It's the weekend before my exam week, I don't know the schedule for that week. If I only have easy subjects on Monday, I'll probably go.


----------



## Swoncen (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll try to be there if I can finish my master thesis until then which should be possible.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 25, 2009)

I plan to come, but I need to figure out a place to stay and how to get there


----------



## fw (Nov 25, 2009)

Erik said:


> Hey flo, why doesn't it say (AC) at Joëls registration? ;-) he studies in Aachen too...


Hm, yeah, I guess I could change that.. So far, there is only "Germany" and "Germany (AC)", no "(AC)" for other countries.. Maybe I'll change that later (Amr, the guy from egypt, is also from Aachen btw.) ;-)


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I plan to come as there is cheap flight to Eindhoven. But...
Do you know how expensive is it to get to Aachen from Eindhoven?! :confused:


----------



## coolmission (Nov 28, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I plan to come as there is cheap flight to Eindhoven. But...
> Do you know how expensive is it to get to Aachen from Eindhoven?! :confused:



21€ by train. Takes about 2 hours.


----------



## joey (Nov 28, 2009)

Apparently I'm going to this.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 28, 2009)

joey said:


> Apparently I'm going to this.



Yeah you are, we're flying to Amsterdam and driving with Arnaud, then staying in a hostel with Lars.  I should be your secretary. Register please, or shall I do that for you?


----------



## joey (Nov 29, 2009)

Register for me, if you want, I think you know all my details.


----------



## fw (Nov 30, 2009)

100 registrations ;-) and only 14 foreigners :-(


----------



## Slash (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi guys,
I'm registered now but I still dont know where to sleep cause I'm finding for something very cheap. The cheapest I found was 40euro/night, so I'm looking for something cheaper.
Piztu, do you have accommodation already?


----------



## fw (Jan 4, 2010)

A quick notice: We will close the registration in about a week (for competitors, not guests).


----------



## joey (Jan 4, 2010)

I was pestered by a certain someone to bump this thread..glad you did it for me


----------



## fw (Jan 15, 2010)

Live results will be available at http://cube.hackvalue.de/live10/


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 16, 2010)

Can someone please record all of Ville's BLD solves, because they may be the new World Records.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2010)

Ville has broken the 4x4 BLD WR with a time of 4:24.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 16, 2010)

What, ONLY 4:24?

 Congratz, 5BLD next?


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 16, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ville has broken the 4x4 BLD WR with a time of 4:24.



He should have also broken 5x5x5 BLD WR but then again it is ok


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2010)

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## tim (Jan 16, 2010)

fw said:


> Live results will be available at http://cube.hackvalue.de/live10/



Thanks .

Next time i really should spend the money :/.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2010)

As you can see the 5x5 BLD were DNF. The first solve he manged to pop after 20s or so and the second was 2 centres off, 2 midges off and 2 wings off and both attempts were sub 10.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats on the 4x4 BLD WR Ville!!


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 16, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> As you can see the 5x5 BLD were DNF. The first solve he manged to pop after 20s or so and the second was 2 centres off, 2 midges off and 2 wings off and both attempts were sub 10.



I didn't say it has to be in this competition 

Oh yeah, the live resu;ts say 4:42 for his WR :confused:


----------



## pjk (Jan 16, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ville has broken the 4x4 BLD WR with a time of 4:24.


Shaved 22 seconds off Chris' record. 

Congrats Ville!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 16, 2010)

pjk said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Ville has broken the 4x4 BLD WR with a time of 4:24.
> ...



In the live results it says that he got 4:42, not 4:24.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2010)

SimonWestlund said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



This is just what Joey told me, he could have been lying  His text message definitely says 24 and not 42.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 16, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> SimonWestlund said:
> 
> 
> > pjk said:
> ...



He probably did the last commutator (the one for seconds) backwards


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2010)

Congratulations, Ville, on the 4x4x4 BLD world record!

Sorry to hear about 5x5x5 BLD - I know it's hard to get successful solves with the adrenaline rush going. And as for the pop, is this still your Eastsheen? If so, you really need a new cube!

And congratulations to István for getting solves in both again! You're such a machine!

And congratulations to Péter for the almost 10 minute 4x4x4 BLD!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats Ville! Sorry for your 5x5x5 DNFs, but at least the times were great (sub-10!). You're an inspiration to try to improve!

Chris


----------



## Anthony (Jan 16, 2010)

21.36 OH average: 19.15 19.27 19.40 25.40 25.55
I'm sure Erik must have been at least a little upset about that. :/

9.79 clock average  Go Maarten!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> is this still your Eastsheen?



Nope, he got a QJ and a V-Cube for 4x4 and 5x5, respectively.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 17, 2010)

how can you get sub 5 for 4x4x4 BLD? -.-' I mean... that's impossible xD


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats, 4:42.34, wow. Great solve. Pity about the pop on 5x5.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2010)

More great results: István made 9/9 Multi! Congratulations!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 17, 2010)

Istvan's accuracy is *AMAZING.*


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 17, 2010)

Mats Valk with a 8.13 in the second round.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2010)

Odder said:


> how can you get sub 5 for 4x4x4 BLD? -.-' I mean... that's impossible xD


For Ville, that's underachieving.  His goal is sub-3. It's still amazing, though!



MatsBergsten said:


> More great results: István made 9/9 Multi! Congratulations!


Awesome! Congratulations, István!


----------



## Carrot (Jan 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > how can you get sub 5 for 4x4x4 BLD? -.-' I mean... that's impossible xD
> ...



but that's double as fast as my 3x3x3 bld times xD


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 17, 2010)

Kidstardust said:


> Mats Valk with a 8.13 in the second round.



Wow, go Mats


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 17, 2010)

Odder said:


> how can you get sub 5 for 4x4x4 BLD? -.-' I mean... that's impossible xD



Just don't look back, and you can memo in a minute. I can execute for 4x4BLD in 2:30, so given a 2:30 memo, you can sub-5!


----------



## Carrot (Jan 17, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > how can you get sub 5 for 4x4x4 BLD? -.-' I mean... that's impossible xD
> ...



it's still impossible


----------



## Chuck (Jan 17, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I can execute for 4x4BLD in 2:30...




Amazing 
Full commutator on centers, edges, and corners I supposed?

I use r2 and Classic Pochmann, and it's very hard to get sub 4 execution.


----------



## Kidstardust (Jan 17, 2010)

Ville with a 47.44 BLD


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 17, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > I can execute for 4x4BLD in 2:30...
> ...



I use commutator centres, r2 edges, and 3OP corners. Currently (after 3 weeks) I'm at 6 min execution but I can't see it going below 4 really.


----------



## Zava (Jan 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> More great results: István made 9/9 Multi! Congratulations!



yeah, and Péter (Slash) with a 10:23 4x4 bld (its just a guess but I think that's better than his home PB), these guys are amazing  Péter is pretty much becoming my favourite bld cuber 
also, bazmeg Pitzu, now I can throw away 7/7 plans, and start practising 9!


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jan 17, 2010)

Erik won 234567 (Clean sweep)


----------



## Micael (Jan 17, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> More great results: István made 9/9 Multi! Congratulations!




Yea! And with a shy 21 seconds spare! I am happy for him he did the cutoff time. (and a perfect score)


----------



## fw (Jan 18, 2010)

Ville 3x3 BLD

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Blindfolded_solve_3×3×3_Rubik's_Cube_in_49.83.ogv


----------



## fw (Jan 18, 2010)

And Erik 3x3 in 10.5

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Erik_Akkersdijk_is_solving_a_3×3×3_Rubik's_Cube_in_10.50s.ogv


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Eh... that's exactly what I'm doing. (comms+r2+3OP)


----------



## Erik (Jan 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> 21.36 OH average: 19.15 19.27 19.40 25.40 25.55
> I'm sure Erik must have been at least a little upset about that. :/



A little is a bit weakly expressed here. It's not like it were bad solves or mistakes, I just got too nervous and was shaking since I knew I finally had a good chance of getting sub-20 OH... shaking kills for OH. Now I have my OH cube at home again I will practice to make sure I WILL get sub-20 average at Benelux open.
If someone still has the FMC scramble I can post my (boring) solution.

This was a reeeaaally nice competition. Those guys at Aachen certainly know how to organize a competition . 
Trying out some different cubes in the first round, then fail at the second round. Then one second before the final started I realized I was sucking was because I didn't have my DM 08 logo on my competition cube. Put one on and got better times 
Last solve was somewhat forced PLL skip with a special alg, which saved the average being sub-11 after misslotting.

Congrats to Mats for getting a nice single and to Ville for his WR and ER though I know he can do waaay better. Also congrats to Istvan for his mad Multi skills.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 18, 2010)

congratulations ville and erik (my favourite cuber!!)


----------



## fw (Jan 18, 2010)

Some very funny pictures (especially of those from saturday evening) are available at our website: http://cube.hackvalue.de/ao10/media-de

Some of my favorite pictures:


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 18, 2010)

This was such a fun competition! It was great meeting so many new people. Big thanks to Erik for driving me a long way and to Joey for borrowing his awesome blindfold and 3x3. And of course to all the organisers for running the comp so well.

The 4x4BLD WR scramble had really nice edges, but I tried to memorise them too fast and had to memo them like 3 times :/. 5x5BLD is just hard to do in competition, maybe I will succeed one day. I was too nervous during 3x3BLD and the scrambles were a bit confusing, the last solve could've been sub40 if I didn't pause for almost 10 seconds. I'm really happy about my sub14 avg in the 2nd round of 3x3.

ps. I have lost my type C cube which I won from the tournament, I think I left it at the venue. Does anyone know where it is?


----------



## acup13 (Jan 18, 2010)

lol.........
Mats Valk got 8.13s 3x3x3 single at second round
congratulation


----------



## guusrs (Jan 18, 2010)

Erik said:


> If someone still has the FMC scramble I can post my (boring) solution.



Hi Erik,

Congratz for all your victories in Aachen.
You could still post your FMC-solution and we can backtrace the scramble from it...........

I"ll need some extra training for Benelux Open.

Gus


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 18, 2010)

AACHEN OPEN 2010 = AWESOME!


My results:
*
Magic: 0.88 single*
_10th in the world  and German NR (my 2nd). I am happy, that I got my NR back (it was broken 5 minutes before with 0.93)_

*2x2: 3.41 single, 4.78 avg*
_3rd place!! I could have done a NR though, but oh well _

*3x3:* _everything was bad, but a 11.90 single in the finals _

*4x4: 57.02 single with OLL parity, really nice 1:01.80 avg*
*
5x5: 2:10 single, 2:19 avg *
_I suck with 5x5_
*
Master Magic: 4.93 single*
_Not bad, considering, that I don't have a master magic._
*
Onehanded: 27.16 single, 35.13 avg*
_Cool single solve!_
*
Megaminx: 1:40 single, 1:56 avg*
_Really nice, but I had a 2:17 solve _

*Pyraminx: 7.46 single, 9.28 avg*
_really good, but I had 2 6.XY+2s. The last scramble was sooooooooo easy!!_
*
3x3 Blindfolded: DNF, 4:02, 3:24*
_Really awesome! I only learned BLD a few weeks ago, and now I have 2 successes in competition!_

*Multiple Blindfolded: 2/2 in 15:45*
_I can't believe it. My dream came true. I won a certificate in a BLD event!!!
And I was not only 3rd, I was second!!!!! Behind Istvan Kocza with 9/9 
It was my first successfull multi BLD attempt ever, and it was also my fastet, even with checking everythin 3 times =D.
This is just my best result in a competition ever!_

All in all, it was my favourite competition so far! 
Thanks to all organizers of the Aachen Open!
It was a great weekend! 

After being upset, that I got no podium ranking on saturday events, I am overwhelmed that I now have 2!!

Also, the BLD achievements by Ville Seppänen and Istvan Kocza were great!
I filmed the 4x4 BLD WR, the 3x3 BLD ER, and the 9/9! Congratulations!

Cornelius (happy - but also a bit sad, that it is over)


----------



## Litz (Jan 18, 2010)

Congratulations everyone!



Yes said:


> I filmed the 4x4 BLD WR, the 3x3 BLD ER, and the 9/9!



Upload please.


----------



## Slash (Jan 18, 2010)

awesome!
thanx for the blindfold, Axel! there's nothing nicer than this blindfold but you!

I'll write some "did you know" sentences here and will upload photos.


----------



## JDspeedcuber (Jan 18, 2010)

i won the magic event!!
I'm so happy now
0.96 avg.
pretty good for me!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 18, 2010)

Slash said:


> awesome!
> thanx for the blindfold, Axel! there's nothing nicer than this blindfold but you!
> 
> I'll write some "did you know" sentences here and will upload photos.



UUh.. now I know, who you are =D
The guy, who freaked out after his 4x4 BLD! 
Congratulations man! Amazing!


Jan: pretty good? PRETTY GOOD? your previous PB avg at home was like 1.04 xD though.... Thanks for not beating my single


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 18, 2010)

Did you know...
- In my FMC, I used an 18 move alg where I could have used a 15 move alg?
- That would've gotten me 1st place?
- Later I found out I had counted wrong, and it was 16 moves instead of 18?
- That would've gotten me 1st place as well?
- Later I found out the 15 move alg needed an AUF, where the 16 move alg didn't?
- It wasn't a problem after all?
- I got second in Master Magic with a counting +2?
- At first it wasn't counted at a +2, but then it was changed?
- I'm still really sorry for not telling Cornelius it was? 
- I couldn't compete in 5x5BLD because I didn't have time?
- That was probably due to my poor planning skills?
- Team(blind) solves with drunk Germans is funny as hell?
- Axel (solving) and me (calling) got a 1:44 with a 40 second U-perm because he seems to use a U-perm with the solved edge in L?
- Olivér's Clock is divine?
- I got a NR in Square-1?
- But I wasn't happy with it because it wasn't sub-20?
- I still don't have the single NR? 
- I got 3rd in Pyraminx with the worst Pyraminx ever?
- I popped in Megaminx?
- That caused my 1:40 average?
- That caused me getting 4th?
- I failed at anything BLD this weekend?
- Erik and me both got a 11.38 on the 4th scramble in Clock with probably the same solution?
- When we were testing if he was drunk enough at the party (If he couldn't get sub-20 he'd be drunk) he got a 11.38?
- Somebody scrambled all my cubes?
- Including my Magic and Master Magic?
- I finally found out how to do Magic fast?
- I'm still slow?
- Magic/Master Magic only flips is fun?
- Teamsolving Magic/Master Magic only flips is hard?


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 18, 2010)

As some people requested it, I write down the FMC-Scramble:

F' R' F L' F2 U' L B U' L2 U' F' B' U' B2 R U2 R' L2 (19f)

If you need scrambles of another event, no problem.

By the way, concerning FMC:

Did you know I did not use the scrambler, but the solver of Cube Explorer for the FMC Scramble, so the picture was no use and lead to some confusion in the beginning?


----------



## TMOY (Jan 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> - I got a NR in Square-1?
> - But I wasn't happy with it because it wasn't sub-20?
> - I still don't have the single NR?


I missed both Square-1 NRs by less than a second... But at least I already hold the single NR 
(and the current French Square-1 NRs stink anyway. I know about half a dozen people (including me and I'm definitely not the fastest) who can beat them quite easily. The Square-1 event at French Open will be really interesting.)

Great competition anyway, very well organized despite the huge number of competitors (the 3^3 speed and 2^3 events were a little messy but that's all). Congratulations to all the Aachen cbing team !


----------



## Laura O (Jan 18, 2010)

Great competition, great organization, great people, amazing BLD records... but I need to catch up some sleep, I'm still so tired.

And something funny after my 3rd place in Rubik's Clock: after being called for 3x3 event someone came to me and asked me to solve his Clock. He said he bought it in the 80s and never succeeded in solving it. I did so and told him he should come to me after 3x3 so I could explain him the way to do this... but he seemed to be quite happy with his solved clock.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh Robin, thanks for the scramble 

Scramble: F' R' F L' F2 U' L B U' L2 U' F' B' U' B2 R U2 R' L2

Block on normal scramble: R D' L U2 F' D B2 L F L2 U2
Inverse of block as premove on inverse scramble: U2 L2 F' L' B2 D' F U2 L' D R'
Rest of F2L: L' F' L D' L' D U L U'
ZBLL (yay): L U' L' U L U' L U L2 U' L U L2 U' L' U
(Could also have been U L U' L U L2 U' L U L2 U' L' U L' U' L, also 16 moves, but doesn't cancel out with the premove, so would have been 36 then)
Undo premove: U2 L2 F' L' B2 D' F U2 L' D R'

Solution: R D' L U2 F' D B2 L F L2 U L U L2 U' L' U L2 U' L' U L' U' L U L' U L' U' D' L D L' F L (35 HTM)

I'm sooooooo happy I could use ZBLL  It wasn't even a good result, but just because it was ZBLL I used it 

EDIT: S*IT!!!!! I DIDN'T SEE THE CANCELLATION! IT WOULD HAVE BEEN 32!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome competition! Very nice venue with an almost perfect organisation! High five! 

I also have Ville's 4x4 blind WR on tape, probably useless now.  (I'm gonna upload, at least another angle. ) Also have: 47, 49 blind from Ville, 9/9 last 3-4 cubes István and Mats' 8.13 with the average. I will upload them probably tomorrow.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> - I got second in Master Magic with a counting +2?
> - At first it wasn't counted at a +2, but then it was changed?
> - I'm still really sorry for not telling Cornelius it was?



Hmmm... That happened like: You have a master magic which gets +2 in ALL the solves. Yeah, that sucks, must be some stringing problem but that doesn't make your +2 solves penalty free! 

I arrived at your 2-3 solve (I'm not sure) and Cornelius was your judge. I noticed the +2 and asked: shouldn't it be a penalty? You grabbed another magic puzzle to see if it is +2 and it was. You told me that it's a +2 but it does it all the time so you can not do anything. Cornelius didn't give a crap. You finished the average like this and had a huge +2 on the last solve and said: Yeah, that's a +2. 

Later i asked Cornelius why he didn't give you the penalty(ies) and he said he didn't notice. Then somehow he gave you one +2. (I don't know how many of your solves were with a +2 actually, I didn't see all of them.)

It's ok if your buddy is judging you until you keep it legal. You came 2nd with the one penalty Cornelius gave you after all. You would have been first without that extra +2. Would that make you feel happy? 



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> - Olivér's Clock is divine?



Which you thanked me with laughing at my face when you realized you got first.  Congrats on your average you were at least faster then me.

Nice moves and fair play! 


I know you are a good all around cuber and you are rashing after the good results. Speedcubing competitions are not just about the results, you will realize that soon, I hope. 

Other then that you are a nice guy, and a good cuber in my opinion.


Sorry for sounding rude or mean.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Speedcubing competitions are not just about the results



You are so right Olivér! It's about friends, fun and just a little bit about the cubing isn't it?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Olivér Perge said:
> 
> 
> > Speedcubing competitions are not just about the results
> ...



NO! It's about money! 

You are right, it's more like fun and friends, obviously.  I love you and I missed you alllll the time.


----------



## Brunito (Jan 18, 2010)

jézus én tudod mit használok pirára??????????????????????????????????XD a polish metóddddddddddot


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 18, 2010)

Brunito said:


> jézus én tudod mit használok pirára??????????????????????????????????XD a polish metóddddddddddot



In english please!  

Polish "metód" for the win!  

(No, Brúnó is not using the one called polish method.)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 18, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > - I got second in Master Magic with a counting +2?
> ...



I am sorry.
I was used to his master magic (since I used it before), and in the solves before, it was actually flat enough, to be legit.
When he did his 3rd solve, I didn't take a closer glimpse to it. 

I did learn from that situation and next time I will make the right dicision.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 18, 2010)

You didn't sound rude. You didn't sound mean. You're just wrong. I realize competitions are not just about good times. I can get good times at home too. I go to competitions to have fun, learn new stuff and make new friends. For example, I was so busy at the competition because I was competing in every event, that I skipped 360 and 5x5BLD, just to be able to have fun with other cubers. I don't want cubing to be a non-social sport. But good results are always good. And I am always happy with good times, in competition or not. 

About the Master Magic, it was indeed +2. It is the judge's task to decide on +2s. If I do a +2, Cornelius has to decide what he does with my time. I do realize I didn't deserve to win because of those +2s. I will fix my Master Magic as soon as possible to avoid this kind of situations in the future.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 18, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Hmmm... That happened like: You have a master magic which gets +2 in ALL the solves. Yeah, that sucks, must be some stringing problem



Crappy pirate magics from C4y, they are all like that. Use a file on the sides of the tiles and it gets a lot better...


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> You're just wrong.



Why? Ok, I get you know what speedcubing is about but I think I was right about the penalty.



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> About the Master Magic, it was indeed +2. It is the judge's task to decide on +2s. If I do a +2, Cornelius has to decide what he does with my time.



It was his fault in first place, but I guess letting the judge know about your penalty would be fair play. If he doesn't give you a penalty it doesn't mean it doesn't exist anymore.

You admitted you had a +2 but you didn't do anything about it. That is basically cheating in my opinion. Next time make sure to get the penalty you deserve! 



trying-to-speedcube... said:


> - Somebody scrambled all my cubes?
> - Including my Magic and Master Magic?



100% my idea!  (Maybe you were right and I'm kind of a good at acting. ) Happened to me a few times with my roommate in my apartment. Sorry if you didn't find it funny, I do apologise.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Oh Robin, thanks for the scramble
> 
> Scramble: F' R' F L' F2 U' L B U' L2 U' F' B' U' B2 R U2 R' L2



I thought I'd try it for fun. Not bad - I would have tied for first with this - done in 45 minutes, using NISS.

Solution: F2 B2 D2 R2 U' B' U F' U' B U F' R2 F U' R' U2 L D' L D L2 U' R' F' R U' F2 R' F' R' L' F' L (34 moves)

First using regular scramble: premoves L' F' L
2x2x2: F2 B2 D2
Switch to inverse scramble:
2x2x3: R F R F2 U
Switch to regular scramble:
3x cross: R2 . F2 R2 F R'
then add in premoves R' F' R
4th pair: R U' R' U
OLL: U L D' L D L2 U'
insert at .: U' B' U F' U' B U F
F F2 become F' after insertion; U U become U2 before OLL; R' R cancel before 4th pair.

Probably my most complicated NISS attempt yet. But it was nice, because it was all so easy to see at each stage.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 18, 2010)

I just tried the FMC scramble too (I couldn't compete in the event because on Saturday morning trains from Aachen Hbf to Aachen West were cancelled and I took a bus whch went in the wrong direction . Thanks to Olivér for giving me the scramble).
Found a 32 move solution but it's not certain at all that I would have found it at the competition. I'm solving the reverse scramble, that is the one which actually gives the result of the picture 
premove: U
y2 d l d2 l' B2 D' F' M2 F D2 L2 U (13): corners + 4 edges
z D' R E'*R'* (5): 2 more edges 
*R2* E' R2 y L' E2 L (8): 2 more edges
y L2 E' L2 D' U2 (6): middle layer
B (1): the premove
Total: 33 - 1 = 32 HTM


----------



## Anthony (Jan 18, 2010)

RobinBloehm said:


> If you need scrambles of another event, no problem.



Could we see the scramble for the second attempt in the second round of 3x3?
It's the scramble Mats got a 8.13 on.


----------



## Erik (Jan 19, 2010)

RobinBloehm said:


> As some people requested it, I write down the FMC-Scramble:
> 
> F' R' F L' F2 U' L B U' L2 U' F' B' U' B2 R U2 R' L2 (19f)
> 
> ...



Thx for the scramble, and that was fail to put the wrong image on the sheet 

FMC solution:
2x2x2 block + cross: R' D B' F' L R U L x2
finish F2L minus one pair: R U' L' U' L2 U' R U R' U' R 
Last pair plus some trick to leave a 1 look LL: U L' U L2 F' L' F U' 
LL: F' L' B L F L' B' (34)

Really boring standard -yaaawn- solution. I didn't like the scramble so after I wrote this down after 20 mins I didn't even care to look for better stuff..


----------



## MrMoney (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you know, that I had alot of fun? ^^ (I am Ramadan Sulejman from Macedonia).

That was the best competition I have attended too, and the best Rubiks cube party ever ^^

To all you zuhelters in Germany, rock on. And if you find my orange cap, please do return it? 

A huge thanks to: brother Florian, Axel, Erik A, Joey Gouly, Ville Seppanen, the whole ORGA team, the random girls I practised hypnosis on and many more.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice sweep Erik, you're an awesome cuber! Winning 2x2-7x7 is pretty special. And congrats to Ville again on 4x4bld, and 3x3bld which I just found out about. Almost sub 40'd? Nice. Come to The Melbourne Summer Open  I really want to see these amazing blds. Can't wait for the Youtube upload, from whoever filmed it.


----------



## fw (Jan 19, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> That was the best competition I have attended too, and the best Rubiks cube party ever ^^



Hi Ramadan, I totally agree with you. The party on saturday evening was just awesome. The whole orga work was worth it just for saturday evening, if you ask me. I hope to see you again next year!

P.S.: Did you know that it seems to be quite hard to get macedonians drunk? I tried very hard, but my attempts backfired pretty heavy ;-(


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 19, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> The 4x4BLD WR scramble had really nice edges



No wonder you had like 50 exec for wings with a huge pause in between.


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I left my jacket at the venue.
It's Black, has a hood, a zip, and some buttons.
I only bought it last wednesday specifically for Germany.


----------



## Kian (Jan 19, 2010)

joey said:


> I only bought it last wednesday specifically* for* Germany.



And Germany is now enjoying that gift, it seems.


----------



## RobinBloehm (Jan 19, 2010)

Mats 8.13 Scramble:

U2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 B F R2 U L' F R B' L R' U' B2 R' D U

Have fun


----------



## Mats Valk (Jan 19, 2010)

Whaha, I can't find my solution . maybe someone else can find it, 
the only thing I know is that I started on blue, got R U R' (y) R' F R U' R' F' R as oll and a PLL skip.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 19, 2010)

Mats Valk said:


> Whaha, I can't find my solution . maybe someone else can find it,
> the only thing I know is that I started on blue, got R U R' (y) R' F R U' R' F' R as oll and a PLL skip.



MATS! Why aren't you at school?


----------



## Mats Valk (Jan 19, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Mats Valk said:
> 
> 
> > Whaha, I can't find my solution . maybe someone else can find it,
> ...



I was out of school at 2 o'clock


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 19, 2010)

Mats Valk said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Mats Valk said:
> ...



:O WHY! that's so early. stupid netherlands.


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2010)

Stupid England.


----------



## Lars514 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was in Aachen and it was great.
It was also my first Compettion and all my results sucks 

It was great to see all cubers from world 


@joey: benelux ? hopefully not sucking so much at square 1 (if you remember, the guy from belgium ;D)


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jan 19, 2010)

stupid utrecht. i was out at 16:15 (hate it).
and my mom is disappointed that i'm not making homework right now.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 19, 2010)

I made a thread for the videos of the weekend. 8.13, 47.44 ER and 4:42 WR are going to be there.


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2010)

Lars514 said:


> @joey: benelux ? hopefully not sucking so much at square 1 (if you remember, the guy from belgium ;D)



I will be at benelux!

I hope the person who found my jacket will be too!


----------



## Slash (Jan 19, 2010)

more photos on flickr, search for "trombipeti" or "Aachen Open 2010 Rubik's Cube competition"


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 19, 2010)

We want more, more and more!


----------



## Mats Valk (Jan 19, 2010)

Mats Valk said:


> Whaha, I can't find my solution . maybe someone else can find it,
> the only thing I know is that I started on blue, got R U R' (y) R' F R U' R' F' R as oll and a PLL skip.



YEAHH, I found my solution, 

cross: (x y) L U R F R D'(=D3) (8)
1st pair: U L' U2 L2 U L' (6)
2nd pair: (y) U2 R U R' (y) U R' U' R (8)
3th pair: U' L' U L (4)
4th pair: U L U2 L' (y') U L' U' L (8) 
OLL: R U R' (y) R' F R U' R' F' R (10)
PLL: (U' U) (2)
46 moves = 5.66 tps


----------



## Slash (Jan 19, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
some photos


----------



## fw (Jan 19, 2010)

Did you know that we drank about 115 liters of beer (Veltins) at saturday evening, which is more than twice as much as we did at Aachen Open 2009?


----------



## Erik (Jan 19, 2010)

fw said:


> Did you know that we drank about 115 liters of beer (Veltins) at saturday evening, which is more than twice as much as we did at Aachen Open 2009?



That's some nice drinking going on there, I personally drank like half as much as last year due to multi BLD the next morning. I hope the place isn't too full next year!


----------



## Slash (Jan 20, 2010)

Erik said:


> fw said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know that we drank about 115 liters of beer (Veltins) at saturday evening, which is more than twice as much as we did at Aachen Open 2009?
> ...






uuummm... I wouldn't guess how much you drank last year


----------



## guusrs (Jan 22, 2010)

RobinBloehm said:


> As some people requested it, I write down the FMC-Scramble:
> 
> F' R' F L' F2 U' L B U' L2 U' F' B' U' B2 R U2 R' L2 (19f)
> 
> ...



Hi,

I found a nice solution on the inverse scramble: L2 R U2 R' B2 U B F U L2 U B' L' U F2 L F' R F:
pre-scramble-move [D2]
F2L-1: U2 B F' R2 B2 D' R F2 R2 F2 R2 L' B' (13)
F2L: U2 L' U2 L2 U L2 U L' (21)
LL: L F U2 F' U2 F' L2 F L' (28)
pre-move correction: D2 (*29*)

but.......it took me 90 minutes
My backup-solve, found in 30 minutes, was 33 moves;(

Well done Erik & Maarten!

Gus


----------



## fw (Jan 24, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> We want more, more and more!



I recently added some more pictures to our media collection, have a look


----------



## fw (Jan 27, 2010)

And there is more: pictures by Felipe Canales from Paris


----------

